# Once upon a time, Jay Cutler was natural.....



## Phineas (Mar 4, 2010)

YouTube Video











I wish he still looked like this. I don't understand why he's revered as he is. I think the whole "mass monsters" thing is ridiculous. I think bodybuilding is getting out of hand. Bodybuilding is about more than just size. It's about fitness, proportions, estetique, etc. When big clumps of muscle with bellies come on stage I don't think about that. This is why I have respect for guys like Dexter Jackson and Flex Wheeler; though they fit in nicely with the massive competitors, they still pay attention to the classic Arnold-like physique. I think Jay Cutler looks like a bloated, over-tanned, over-sized hunk of veiny, steroid-induced muscle.

In this link he looks spectacular! I think Mr.Olympians should look more like this. Sure, more mass would be fine, but not to the point of your Ronnie Colemans. Have you seen Jay Cutler on a bulk? It's messed up. Same with Ronnie. There's a pic of him on a beach posing (clearly in a bulk), and he's literally the size of a car. Come on guys, can we please get back to what it's all about?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 4, 2010)

wow, he looked so young!


----------



## FMJ (Mar 4, 2010)

Bob Paris was one of my favorite bodybuilders for just those reasons. He had outstanding symmetry. I dunno if he was natural but he's what got me into lifting. Many guys at the time were way bigger but I liked the look Paris went for more. Just looked better to me.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 4, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Bob Paris was one of my favorite bodybuilders for just those reasons. He had outstanding symmetry. I dunno if he was natural but he's what got me into lifting. Many guys at the time were way bigger but I liked the look Paris went for more. Just looked better to me.


I agree. Bob Paris, Mike Christian, Lee Labrada, Dextor Jackson, Darrem Charles...the line goes on and on, but these guys represent the true physique that should be obtained in bbing. Cutler sucks regardless.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 4, 2010)

This is unreal.....please take a look, everyone. This, to me, is what's wrong with modern bodybuilding. Someone needs to put a stop to this bullshit...

http://www.heavyweights.net/bb/users/beeg/images/beeg11252.jpg

I'll admit, Zane isn't the best to compare to, as he was smaller relative to many BBers even in his time. But still, you can still see how values have changed in the Olympians.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 4, 2010)

That's the same guy?!?


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 4, 2010)

FMJ said:


> That's the same guy?!?



no, 2 different guys from different eras is my understanding


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 4, 2010)

Phineas said:


> This is unreal.....please take a look, everyone. This, to me, is what's wrong with modern bodybuilding. Someone needs to put a stop to this bullshit...
> 
> http://www.heavyweights.net/bb/users/beeg/images/beeg11252.jpg
> 
> I'll admit, Zane isn't the best to compare to, as he was smaller relative to many BBers even in his time. But still, you can still see how values have changed in the Olympians.


There are many competitors today who try to remain inside the classic shape-myself included. I dont believe huge is the way to go. I have a symmetrical physique at 6'1", and while I can never compare myself to Arnold, I have that type of physique.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 4, 2010)

im of the opinion jay was not natural at that interview


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 4, 2010)

gee ya think???


----------



## Phineas (Mar 4, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> im of the opinion jay was not natural at that interview



What are you talking about? That's definitely natural.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 4, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> no, 2 different guys from different eras is my understanding



That's Frank Zane on the left. One of the greatest of all time. He started in the mid-60s and continued into the 80s (won several Olympias). He's often regarded as the most symmetrical and proportioned BBer of all time. Some people criticize him for his noticeably smaller build compared to other lifters at the time, but that's crap; he was plenty big. Check out his back lat spread at the 80' Olympia. Gives Dorian Yates a run for his money, and he's a mass monster.

I have no idea who the guy on the right is. All I know is he's roided out of his mind. The other thing about modern mass monsters I don't like is the dry, grainy appearance of the muscles. I like the "dry" look of classic competitors when they came to shows in top shape, but there's a difference. The roided guys look as though they're muscles are actually made of stone. It's too "ripped". 

While, for the most part, they're still in "proportions", I think the thighs tend to be way too thick, particular the inner thighs/adductors. Some guys I can't even imagine they can see their dicks, anymore. 

The worst feature of modern day mass monsters are abs. I can't even stress how disgusting I think their abs are. Protruding blocks of muscle, which, when relaxed, actually appear to be massive gut! I would LOVE to see Ronnie Coleman attempt a vacuum, lol.

I'm a fan of the old-school Greek God-inspired poses. Guys like Frank Zane and Ed Corney were masters of this, hell even Arnold could pull it off. But, their physiques suited it better. I've seen videos with Ronnie attempting some of the classic poses, but it just doesn't work.


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 4, 2010)

2010-1993 = only 17yrs

WOW


----------



## Gordo (Mar 5, 2010)

Go further back to Arnold's idol....Reg Park






Or The original inspiration: Steve Reeves
    *Arms: 18.5 
    *Calves: 18.5 
    * Neck: 18.5 
    *Thighs: 27 
    *Chest: 54 
    **Waist: 30*


----------

